# New Guy



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

HI my name is mark. I live in NJ just outside of atlantic city. just want to say hello


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AH a local (to me that is) victim welcome we also have another black cat from new jersey that should provide for some interesting confuscon


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome and yes, there's going to be confusion galore, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I'm Black Cat also from NJ.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome black cat


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the (New) New Jersey blackcat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, new BC.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

???????????????????????????????


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Alter Ego?
Welcome!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello & wecome


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for all the welcomes..!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome BC!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Mark, I see you on the NJ Make and Take thread, I do hope you can join us in the future, but it already confused me, when I saw you post there. I think you might want to give some thought to changing your screen name to avoid future confusion.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I too was a bit confused at first when I read the name.
Anyways....welcome to a great forum filled with many nice people.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe "BigBlackCat"????? 
Whatever you decide, glad to have you here!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Zombie-f cantact me today and ask if I could change my User Name. So today we change it for blackcat to Devil. I picked blackcat after my cat that is all black. Zombie-f thought that two of the same user name might confuse people so I pick Devil. Devil is the lic. plate on my car.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet. Nice choice too!
It would get confusing.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Mark, definitely makes things easier, lol. wow, I can't believe the name Devil wasn't inm use. Now concentrate on getting to the NJ/Pa Make and Takes, will ya, lol.


----------

